# need help



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

few questions

should i turn off the powerhead?

last time i did a water change they started doing the breeding dance after 5 minutes of adding the water, should i do a small water change every day to stimulate them to breed?

one of the reds that is really black has made like a nest in the middle of the tank and that red has gotten really aggressive, is this normal?

should i feed them every day, or should i keep feeding them every other day?

what about light? should i turn on my tank lights or not?

what about the temp in the tank?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

He is not sitting on a nest you didnt see is he???those nests disaapear after the tails start coming out, dissappear down in the gravel, untill they start free swimming

honestly at this point from what you say, I would only try another water change maybe add a few degrees cooler water....

You go changing to much they wont do it all.... when my spawn they go dark and spawn that night always, the colors only last for the day they spawn typically....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sometimes leaving things alone is the best policy.
wes


----------

